# Pierre's First Few Days



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, we picked up Pierre on Saturday morning from Mrs. Paula Morgan of Ardent Standard Poodles in Medford, OR (which was an amazing experience in itself) and since then...we've been settling in. I've captured a few photos I thought you'd all like to see. 

The Car Ride: 
Pierre wouldn't ride in his crate. He wanted to be near his new humans he's adopted as his own. So, he rode in the SO's arms or between his feet in our SUV which suited him very well even though it was very much against our wishes. He didn't have any accidents as we stopped every few hours so we all could do our business. Luckily, he slept like a fluffy little dream for the entire 8 hours it took for us to make it back to the San Francisco Bay Area. :angel:

His New Home: 
Pierre is excited and curious about all the new smells, sites and toys he has at home. He is very active but hasn't had an accident. :adore: He is on a tight potty schedule and we watch him with eagle eyes. Where we are...he is also. The first and second nights he didn't whinge. He was such a good boy. He went 5.5 hours without needing to be taken out and that suits our sleeping schedules just fine. He's 8 weeks old and we've learned with no expectations we are always surprised, always smiling and always having fun. Let's hope that continues. 

First Bath, Dry, Comb and Fluff: 
Pierre didn't really like having his feet combed. Pierre didn't like having any part combed but his feet were the most tangled. The trick was to get him to relax enough to lay on his side so we could get to the smallish places between the pads on his paws. The hair will need to be shorter there for sanitary reasons. But, all in all, it worked out. He smells of poodle and cucumber. Exactly as he should. :act-up:


And so we have it. Healthy, happy poodle which means healthy happy family. Bring on day 3...


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet face and a nice coat for an eight week old pup.

Love the tender expressions. Enjoy your new baby :love2:.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

What a sweetie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you! 

He's very sweet. Most of the time. His usual puppy mischief is quite cleaver. He's amazingly smart and we're attempting to be prepared. Now if we could just get him to be sweet in the car on city streets and we'd really be set!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's a beautiful puppy!  Thanks for sharing his first two days. They grow so fast, take lots of pictures. I swear mine is bigger in the mornings when he wakes up. I hadn't heard of Ardent poodles so looked at their website. Nice dogs!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on adding Pierre to your family. He has such a sweet face.


----------

